# Bloodline/Breeder recommendations



## APBTLuv (Jan 8, 2016)

I recently lost my Amstaff, Kita, and started to consider a search for another dog. My life has changed significantly since I first got Kita. I now have a 2 year old and another child on the way. When I'm ready I want to get more of a family dog than a working dog. I want an APBT, does anyone have a recommendation for breeders or a particular bloodline? I don't want a bully.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

The thing is, the APBT is a working breed. If you don't want a dog with a high prey drive and a strong desire to work, you might want to look into getting another Am Staff.


----------



## APBTLuv (Jan 8, 2016)

I thought the APBT were better children and other dogs. It's hard to find reliable sources of information on the differencesame between Amstaff and APBT when it comes to temperment and a better family dog. I appreciate any advice I can get.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

APBTLuv said:


> I thought the APBT were better children and other dogs. It's hard to find reliable sources of information on the differencesame between Amstaff and APBT when it comes to temperment and a better family dog. I appreciate any advice I can get.


Both APBTs and Am staffs are wonderful with children. The main difference is that APBTs are bred for work and Am Staffs are bred for show.

APBTs are much, much harder to own than Am Staffs. APBTs are more likely to develop dog aggression, so you can forget about dog parks. They will also chase just about anything that moves. Cats, dogs, squirrels, Heck, I've even heard of APBTs going after horses. They can also be escape artists. These dogs can jump fences without breaking a sweat. They can also dig. I've even heard of APBTs chewing through their kennels and getting loose. That's why most APBT breeders use chain set ups.

Am staffs could still develop those behaviors, but it's less likely. Both are great breeds, but if you aren't prepared to deal with any of the things I listed above, I'd go with an Am staff.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Kenaii said:


> The main difference is that APBTs are bred for work and Am Staffs are bred for show.
> 
> APBTs are much, much harder to own than Am Staffs. APBTs are more likely to develop dog aggression, so you can forget about dog parks. They will also chase just about anything that moves. Cats, dogs, squirrels, Heck, I've even heard of APBTs going after horses. They can also be escape artists. These dogs can jump fences without breaking a sweat. They can also dig. I've even heard of APBTs chewing through their kennels and getting loose. That's why most APBT breeders use chain set ups.
> 
> Am staffs could still develop those behaviors, but it's less likely. Both are great breeds, but if you aren't prepared to deal with any of the things I listed above, I'd go with an Am staff.


Sorry, I have to disagree here. The breeds are, generally, too much alike in all that you describe to choose one over the other. Many APBTs are bred for show as well; and there are some ASTs that are bred for work. And "pet quality" of both breeds can be the most "off-the-wall" of them all! Both can be dog-aggressive enough that I would say neither one is for someone who wants a low possibility of dog aggression.

Simply put, neither breed is for the casual owner; and I personally wouldn't recommend either breed for someone whose "life has changed significantly" and that has two very young kids. APBTLuv, you need to sit down and envision what a day is like with two young kids and a dog that needs a good amount of owner interaction and exercise.


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

Blossom01 said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree here. The breeds are, generally, too much alike in all that you describe to choose one over the other. Many APBTs are bred for show as well; and there are some ASTs that are bred for work. And "pet quality" of both breeds can be the most "off-the-wall" of them all! Both can be dog-aggressive enough that I would say neither one is for someone who wants a low possibility of dog aggression.
> 
> Simply put, neither breed is for the casual owner; and I personally wouldn't recommend either breed for someone whose "life has changed significantly" and that has two very young kids. APBTLuv, you need to sit down and envision what a day is like with two young kids and a dog that needs a good amount of owner interaction and exercise.


x2 I have recently had show quality APBTs and they are great with my kids. I've also had Amstafs too. Being a bully breed owner is a great responsibility to the dog and the community. You can't rely on what the breeders say and sometimes the genetics don't do what you want. I socialized my dogs first and foremost with people and then with dogs but never fully let them go crazy with dogs because I didn't want the possible dog aggressiveness to come out. Rough play with a yuppy's Labradoodle is looked at like my dog is killing her, when she's actually just having fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

The fact is, the APBT has been bred for countless generations to be a working dog. Are there Am Staffs with working ability? Sure, but they are few and far between. As for show bred APBTs, most of the lines I've seen either have some AST blood in their ped (Gaff and Nevada for instance) or they retain more drive (Like Lar-San dogs) than your typical AKC staff . In my opinion, anyone who doesn't breed APBTs for performance is doing a disservice to the breed. Breeding dual purpose dogs is fine, but the dogs lose something if you just breed them to stand around and be groped by judges.


----------

